# Rusty/blistering stone chips



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

What's the best way to go about removing the rust and just touching the paint up?

I've seen fibreglass pens mentioned for removing the blistering and then using something like bilt hamber deox gel, any other suggestions?


----------



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm really not sure what to do to be honest. There are so many small blisters like in these photos that removing the rust and touching them up would probably end up looking worse, unless I were to wet sand them then get the whole car machine polished. Would it be worth a go or is wet sanding a ridiculously laborious process?

A good respray is too much money to be throwing at the cosmetics for me.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Right - lets put this fibreglass pencil stuff to bed .........

All a fibreglass pencil can do is remove very, very light surface rust in a deep stone chip. The sort of chip where the paint is cleanly and completely missing (that could be filled with paint lacquer and a lot of time and patience) where the unprotected metal surface has just turned rust coloured but you know if you could get your fingernail into it you could probably scratch it off.

Sorry to say but in my opinion the kind of bubbling rusting chips you have aren't really DIYable. Each one requires rubbing right back to clean, bare, metal - and then they'll need priming, painting and lacquering.

Depending where they are on the car and hoping they're not too numerous Smart repair maybe an option - either that or a respray.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yours are same as mine , only way is grind out treat and paint sadly


----------



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

A good respray will cost a ton, it's an M5 so not exactly a small car.

Bloody rust!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If its an m5 its worth doing &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Only reason mine isn't done is it its not worth the cost , even when I had someone to do it as a favour the materials outweighed the job . Satin black millitary paint is next i think lol &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

After typing that I got thinking that by the summer a respray wouldn't obliterate the savings. I can't help but think the engine will **** its pants a week after spunking out on the cosmetics.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol , it would be sods law ! I doubt that will happen though


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Way i look at it is , what's the car worth ? Is it worth any less by not painting it ? My cars worth at best 700 , the materials were going to cost 300 odd and a decent drink so say 400 quid plus me prepping and i figured it was a waste as even freshly painted it was still worth the same . An m5 obviously is a different kettle of fish , but weigh up what your loose by not painting it as even a cheap respray is gonna be 1500 quid . Unless its a keeper then go for it


----------



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

Reviving this, got those big ones removed in the first two photos when I had the rear arches cleaned up recently. 

Looking at the smaller ones, tempted to mask off the surrounding area and use emery paper to take away any rust beneath the stone chip, touch them up by hand and get them wet sanded when I get the car detailed in a few months. That sounds do-able, does it not?


----------



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone?


----------

